# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dream Drugs

## Rozollo

So, I had a pretty vivid dream last night which ended with me doing cocaine and drinking vodka.  Now, I've never touched anything illegal, however, being a proponent of personal responsibility, I support drug use, and I read a lot of Erowid for drug information.  In the dream, after I did a few lines of cocaine, my heart began to pound heavily like a drum.  I could feel my awareness being coming more clear (this wasn't a lucid dream, but the dream was less foggy).  After drinking alcohol, my body began to flutter a bit, and feel like I was exhausted.

So, my question:

Has anyone attempted doing drugs in a dream?  Did the work as their real-life counter parts?

If you haven't, attempt to do a drug in an LD that you've done in real life.  Did it work the same?

I think since dreams work based on expectations, and I had a good bit of knowledge into how uppers work, I was able to create a synthetic effect.  I'm interested in doing this more now with other drugs.

----------


## cky464

There's a thread about this going on in the general forum:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/doing-...u-done-104638/

----------


## Rozollo

Dangit, I searched and saw the OP was old.  Forgot to check for new posts... Thanks.

----------


## acillis

becareful of dream drugs, some are very strange

----------


## TheNightFlier

The two times I did them they were profound experiences. I've been trying to remember to summon them since.

----------


## clickadam

I have found that both melatonin and valerian root increase dream vividness and recall. Phenibut taken before bed can give me really strange dreams and has produced one apparent OBE.

----------


## The Cusp

The dream LSD is gooooooood!

----------

